# No CD/DVD devices found!



## supadee718 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am getting this error message when choosing the installation media. First, I am booting from the CD and Second, this worked on 3 other identical machines prior. I am using 8.2, external scsi DVD/CD combo drive. Again, it boots into the install program go through create partitions and when I get to the choose installation media page I am getting the CD/DVD can not be found error.


----------



## ikreos (Jul 12, 2011)

You may have to load extra kernel modules for your external drive at the boot screen. Just because it boots to install doesn't mean it can see the drive.


----------



## supadee718 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for responding so quickly, I am no FreedBSD expert as you can probably tell, but I am not sure where to get the modules or where in the boot process to load them.


----------



## ikreos (Jul 12, 2011)

When you get to this screen, select option 6. Review the loader(8) manual page. You will also need to know what driver/module your external drive needs. You may have to do a little digging to find that out.


----------



## dave (Jul 13, 2011)

I always just use the boot-only cd to boot and start the install, and then choose minimal install, and select FTP as source. Use passive FTP if you are behind a firewall.  It only takes a little while if you have a decent Internet connection.  Once I have booted into my minimal install, I use portsnap to fetch and extract the ports tree, and start building ports from there.  You may also wish to use the sysinstall utility to install the man pages: configure > distributions > man pages.


----------

